# [Wet Thumb Forum]-How Do I Connect reactor...



## sackwack (Mar 25, 2005)

I was looking at the external DIY reactors and plan on making one. However, I am a bit confused. I have a fluval 304 filter. Which valve should I connect the reactor to, intake or out valve? I think I am going to go with the intake valve. How will this effect my filter pressure etc. Can anybody tell me exactly how I will be hooking it up to the tube leading into my filter?


----------



## Hawkeye (Aug 20, 2004)

I use Fluval 304 with an inline external CO2 reactor on three tanks. ON them all I use the return flow side of the filter to connect my reactor. They work great. I use them in a 75gal, 36gal and a 30gal. All have levels of CO2 around 30ppm.

I had to replace the hose that came with it. I couldn't get that odd ball hose to fit the fittings on the reactor. I used a hose clamp to be sure of a secure connection at the filter and on the reactor. good luck keep us posted.

Hawk


----------



## sackwack (Mar 25, 2005)

Ahhh so you just removed the hose all together. What size hose did you go with? Do you have pics of your reactor? I am trying to visualize what this is going to look like before I destroy my filter. Sorry I am really a noob at modifying and winging things.


----------



## Jason Baliban (Feb 21, 2005)

Here is a pic that might help. 1) this is the tube coming from the output of the filter. It is clamped with 2 hose clamps. I got it at lowes. The walls of the tube were a little thin so I had to use 2 clamps. I think if you get better quality tubing from a LFS you would be in better shape. I believe the size is 5/8, anyone can correct me on this.
2) is the return from the reactor back to the tank. There is also two clamps on there...but I dont think i needed it. The hose is the factory fluval tubing. I have not had a prob with it. This set up works well for me. I believe Hawk has a ver similar one.









jB


----------



## sackwack (Mar 25, 2005)

Wow Jason thats really helpful. You don't have a problem with using the factory tubing coming out of your reactor? I was under the impression that carbon tubing was needed? Is the pump overstressed? Seems like you would get a major slowdown in the gph. Thanks again for the pics. 

How low is your output nozzle in the tank? Is it all the way at the bottom (to limit the carbon escape on the surface)? Or do you just keep it right below the water line?


----------



## Jason Baliban (Feb 21, 2005)

I think the "carbon tubing" you are refering too is really CO2 resistant air tubing. That is the skinny air tubing in the picture. This is the tubing that come from your CO2 source. Once it enters the reactor it doesnt matter what your water tubing is made from. My outlet is about 4 inches under the water line. If the reactor is functioning properly you will not have to worry about CO2 escape because of output/water line proximity. The CO2 will be completely dissolved by the time it leaves your reactor.....returning CO2 enriched water to your tank. The barbs on my particular reactor are for 1/2 hoses.....the hoses on the fluval's are 5/8 I think. You have to take special care to make sure they are sealed up. Once you get them sealed you should have no probs. There is no stress on the pump because the flow of the output is not actually impeded....the increase diameter of the reactor actually reduces the velocity, not the pressure. The reduced velocity allows the CO2 bubbles to spend more time in the reaction chamber....allowing for better dissovle. Hope this helps.


----------



## sackwack (Mar 25, 2005)

Few things Jason. I made a reactor this w/e. It was a pretty crude reactor made from home depot parts. They didn't have tha correct parts so I had to step my way down to the correct fitting size. Used 17 peices all together. What the heck it was pretty fun. 

One question in paticular..Did you use bio-balls in your set-up? Do they ever clog in the outbound hole of your reactor?


----------



## Jason Baliban (Feb 21, 2005)

Hey man,
My reactor is a factory one. It comes with bioballs in it. I have heard mixed things about them. Some say that you dont need them, others say they help. I dont think that you would have a prob with them blocking your flow. Of course I have never built one myself so I am no expert on this. HEHE The basic idea is that the bubbles stay in the chamber long enough to completely disolve. If you get this happening, you are right where you need to be.








jB


----------



## Hawkeye (Aug 20, 2004)

The reason you add something to the reactor chamber is create turbulence which in turn helps break up the CO2 bubbles into smaller bubbles that will dissolve easier.
You don't have to use bio balls, any thing that will cause this will work. I use two Aqua Medic 1000 reactors. All my other reactors are DIY. I use bio ball in them just because I have extra balls LOL from canister filters. I haven't had any clog ups or the need to clean them out. I made my DIY real cheap, if they do clog or need cleaning I will save the brass fittings and make a new reactor for a few bucks. One thing I did do that I find to be really helpful is placing a bleed off valve at the top. This will let you bleed off excess CO2 build up that can cut down on the water flow if it builds up. I did this by using a air valve like the ones used in a air tank or tire rim. It works great. I check my build up every month or so to make sure I don't have any build up. 

Hawk


----------



## sackwack (Mar 25, 2005)

I didn't put a bleed-off valve but I did make my reactor able to screw apart. Maybe I will just screw it apart every month and let the excess air out. 

Do You put a one way check valve on your co2 input? I was looking at my set-up and it doesn't look necessary. Any opinions?


----------



## Hawkeye (Aug 20, 2004)

I put a check valve on the out side of my bubble counter the leads to my Reactor. 

Hawk


----------



## JamesHoftiezer (Feb 2, 2003)

I have a cleanout valve on my DIY reactor and have never needed it. There is a little dirt in there nothing to worry about after the first couple years. I doubt I will ever need to open it.

As for a check valve I would always use one but it doen't have to be anything fancy. Just enough to keep it from back flowing into your bottle/canister.


----------

